# Sulphate Of Potash...



## Olkutty (Jul 12, 2019)

I'm having a hard time finding any at a reasonable price. Where do you normally find it? I hit most of my nearby co-ops today, and none of them carried it. I have a sitone and a turf solutions but they are closed for the day. I will call them Monday. I found a soluble potash from kelp4less on eBay for around $14 shipped. Would this work in a backpack sprayer? Anyone order from them before? Will it come with application rates? 
Thanks in advance..


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I usually bite the bullet and just buy muriate of potash (0-0-60). I find it is easier to source at co-ops/farm supply stores.

I like to buy my supplies locally when possible.


----------



## Olkutty (Jul 12, 2019)

social port said:


> I usually bite the bullet and just buy muriate of potash (0-0-60). I find it is easier to source at co-ops/farm supply stores.
> 
> I like to buy my supplies locally when possible.


Yeah. I can get the muriate locally. I guess if the other two sources I mentioned don't carry the sulphate, I'll be doing the same. I assume I need to do the research on how chloride effects the lawn..


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Olkutty said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> > I usually bite the bullet and just buy muriate of potash (0-0-60). I find it is easier to source at co-ops/farm supply stores.
> ...


This was the extent of my research
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=1935&start=60
Scroll down for Ridgerunner's comments. 
I apply 1/2 lb at a time. I make sure to irrigate right away if Mother Nature doesn't.


----------



## Olkutty (Jul 12, 2019)

social port said:


> Olkutty said:
> 
> 
> > social port said:
> ...


Thank you! I'll read now..


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Olkutty Advance Turf Solutions does carry SOP. Their part number is EC1999 for a 50lb at around $37.


----------

